
Yvolver Wants to Gamify Your Games - bradleyjoyce
http://launchdfw.com/news/yvolver-wants-to-gamify-your-games/
======
Vaskivo
"Coming Soon: Buying Games - The Game

Earn point by buying games! Why are you playing the game you just bought? Play
me, the game about buying games. Buy another game! You should just start
another game if you're going to buy stuff in it! You shouldn't play those
games, it's a waste of time! They don't give you
Buying_Games_the_Game_POINTS!"

I know it's an exaggeration but, as you can see, I'm not a fan of
gamification.

